# Carmelo Anthony available, but Knicks balk at request for Gallinari, Felton, starter,



## Boateng (Oct 20, 2009)

> Carmelo Anthony could have been a member of the Knicks by Monday if the Knicks were willing to meet Denver's asking price for the All-Star forward.
> 
> New York president Donnie Walsh so far is not willing to meet the trade terms Denver would require to deal Anthony to New York, which one Knicks official classified as "steep."
> 
> ...


http://basketball.realgm.com/wiretap/210959/Knicks_Balk_At_Denvers_High_Price_For_Carmelo

Im not sure if I would want to give up another starter, after giving up Felton, 1st round pick, curry expiring contract and Gallo.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Carmelo Anthony available, but Knicks balk at request for Gallinari, Felton, star*

I would do the deal without adding another starter. That's asking for way too much considering Denver really doesn't have any pull in this.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: Carmelo Anthony available, but Knicks balk at request for Gallinari, Felton, star*

Talent-wise, it's not a bad offer really. There's a Felton / Billups swap, which you could argue works in favor of the Knicks. After that, Gallinari, a 1st, and a starter for Melo is fair. The problem is that Billups has said he'd prefer to retire a Nugget and live in Denver, where he was raised. So that's the issue I'd have if I were NY.


----------



## Xeneise (Jul 5, 2010)

*Re: Carmelo Anthony available, but Knicks balk at request for Gallinari, Felton, star*



kbdullah said:


> Talent-wise, it's not a bad offer really. There's a Felton / Billups swap, which you could argue works in favor of the Knicks. After that, Gallinari, a 1st, and a starter for Melo is fair. The problem is that Billups has said he'd prefer to retire a Nugget and live in Denver, where he was raised. So that's the issue I'd have if I were NY.


Except Billups is like 8 years older than Felton and arguably worse and that would leave the Knicks with no bench.


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: Carmelo Anthony available, but Knicks balk at request for Gallinari, Felton, star*

I think the Knicks would benefit from this deal, but they would be wise to wait until the trade deadline. They could get a much better deal if the Nuggets become desparate.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: Carmelo Anthony available, but Knicks balk at request for Gallinari, Felton, star*



Xeneise said:


> Except Billups is like 8 years older than Felton and arguably worse and that would leave the Knicks with no bench.


But you then have a potential trading chip in Chauncey Billups.


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: Carmelo Anthony available, but Knicks balk at request for Gallinari, Felton, star*

NY would be crazy not to pull the deal. I would trade the whole team with the exception of Amare for Anthony. Look at the Heat with three superstars. They can start slowly build around those two guys. There will be guys want to play in NY to take less $$$ in the summer of 2011.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Carmelo Anthony available, but Knicks balk at request for Gallinari, Felton, star*

This is the Marbury deal all over again. If this goes through, **** the Knicks. Seriously. I'm done with this ****tarded team.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Carmelo Anthony available, but Knicks balk at request for Gallinari, Felton, star*

this is dolan's doing , he sets his eyes on someone he needs to be gotten.

donnie has been playing this right. WC, eddy and a 1st is all they have a right to , they have no leverage.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

*Re: Carmelo Anthony available, but Knicks balk at request for Gallinari, Felton, star*



> This is the Marbury deal all over again. If this goes through, **** the Knicks. Seriously. I'm done with this ****tarded team.





> this is dolan's doing , he sets his eyes on someone he needs to be gotten.
> 
> donnie has been playing this right. WC, eddy and a 1st is all they have a right to , they have no leverage.


Yeah well guess who is really behind all this? Looks like Zeke is the one who is pulling the strings, and is the reason they threw Gallo into the deal.

I KNEW Walsh would never gut a team like this when they are bidding against themselves. Gutting the whole team when your bidding against yourself is typical Thomas, he has no business destroying this organization. (AGAIN!)

Read this.
http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=AoMSFp0xA0wwDLNyDkxkAku8vLYF?slug=aw-thomasknicks022011


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Carmelo Anthony available, but Knicks balk at request for Gallinari, Felton, star*

If Gallo isn't going to be consistent then he is expendable.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Carmelo Anthony available, but Knicks balk at request for Gallinari, Felton, star*

Isiah is the biggest snake in the world. How can a man who has ruined everything he's touched post-playing keep getting jobs? The raptors imploded under him and dismantled in their 3rd year, he took a league that ran LONGER than the NBA in the CBA and dismantled that, sucked as an announcer on NBC with his pedophile voice, not to mention him making millionaires out of Curry, Jerome James, Jefferies, etc...


----------



## Boateng (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: Carmelo Anthony available, but Knicks balk at request for Gallinari, Felton, star*



> A source tells Alan Hahn that the Nuggets have demanded that rookie center Timofey Mozgov be included in the proposed blockbuster trade for Carmelo Anthony.
> 
> The source says that New York has been notified that if Mozgov is not included in the trade, Anthony will be traded to the Nets.
> 
> Sources continue to maintain that Denver will not be able to secure Anthony's agreement to sign a long-term contract extension with New Jersey. The extension is reportedly a requirement of completing a trade between the Nets and Nuggets.


Read more: http://basketball.realgm.com/wireta...v_Or_Well_Trade_Carmelo_To_Nets#ixzz1EYw6TN1p

WOW! there getting greedy.


----------

